# Monitor goes into Power Saving Mode



## tendroffr (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an LG L226WTQ Flatiron Monitor that goes into Analog Power Saving Mode when I try to boot up and the amber light goes on. My PC is an HP Media Center M390n. What can I in Safe Mode do to boot up to the desktop properly?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what operating system? if xp, go into your control panel, click on power options, check your monitor settings.


----------



## guru_007 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am having the same problem. Only thing is that I cannot get into the windows, monitor goes into power save just a windows 2000 screen finishes loading. Bios is not an option as user has set a password on it and does not remember what it is set too. I tried cleaning the reseeding the video card, also tried last known good configuration...same issue still happens. Any help at all would be GGRReat!

Thanks Guru_007


----------



## guru_007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Machine type: HP workstation xw4100
O/S: Windows 2000


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them
psu is the first suspect


----------

